# brauche eure hilfe / prüfung in niedersachsen



## Adlerfan (24. Juni 2008)

es geht um folgendes:

mein schwager (osnabrück) ist in seiner kindheit sehr oft mit seinem vater zum angeln gegangen. wahrscheinlich hätte er auch irgendwann seinen schein gemacht, aber sein vater ist leider sehr früh verstorben und so blieb das angeln erst einmal auf der strecke. 

mittlerweile ist er ein paar mal mit mir mitgegangen und hat die leidenschaft zum angeln wieder entdeckt (sein sohn ist jetzt 5 und da würde es auch sehr gut passen).

ich habe jetzt vor ihm den "letzten tritt" zu geben, damit er dieses jahr noch die prüfung macht (was er ja auch will).

kurse habe ich in seiner nähe für `08 keine gefunden aber es gibt ja wohl die möglichkeit in niedersachsen als selbstlerner die prüfung abzulegen. wenn ich mich richtig informiert habe, muss er (kann ich ja eigentlich auch für ihn machen, oder?) beim LFV-S das formblatt für selbstausbilder anfordern und kann dann im november die prüfung in oldenburg ablegen.

die prüfung simulieren kann er ja anscheinend ganz gut bei fangplatz.de, aber wie weiß ich welche fragen aktuell sind? gibts einen kompletten katalog oder wie kann ich das in erfahrung bringen? was würdet ihr empfehlen, wie kann er mit welchem material am besten lernen?

danke für eure hilfe....:m


----------



## franky61 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: brauche eure hilfe / prüfung in niedersachsen*

Die NWA in Osnabrück bietet regelmäßig Lehrgänge an. 

Konzaktadresse:

NWA
St. Bernhardsweg 3

49134 Wallenhorst-Rulle|wavey:


----------

